# First build :D :D



## malcolm2608 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok so im brand new to building computers so i need a little help with this
At first i wanted to buy a Dell inspiron 570 and just install a HD 4670 on it.
I really want to build my own and not go with the 570 but i have no idea what i need.
I need this computer for some  games like gta 4 ,mw2 and a free game called combat arms
there are also a lot of other games i want to play but those are the main ones. My mother said  she dosent really care what i get as long as it is under $500 ( im not sure if that includes the monitor or not. she wont tell me ) and I dont care if the cpu is intel or amd or if the gpu is ati or nvidia.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2010)

Where are you located Malcolm2608? We need to find deals for you.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome to TPU malcolm! 

A location would help so we could build you a system from a place you can order.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

I live in Brandon Florida


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

If you plan on building, with the lower end budget, you are going to want to go to the AMD side.

Are you wishing to overclock/learn how to overclock?


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you plan on building, with the lower end budget, you are going to want to go to the AMD side.
> 
> Are you wishing to overclock/learn how to overclock?



Let me think.... YESSS, YESS I DOO


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 29, 2010)

let me look threw my build lists see if any are around $500


----------



## blkhogan (Dec 29, 2010)

You came to the right place Malcolm, the guys and gals here @ TPU really enjoy helping with this sort of thing. Welcome, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok .... 







Now there is a $20 coupon code on the monitor. You have a few MIR's in there also. Mind you this does not include keyboard/mouse/speakers BUT it is ALOT faster than the Dell 570.

HP Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 12X DVD-...

COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-BKR2-GP Black with ...

Recertified: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500620AS...

Acer G205HBbd Black 20" 5ms  Widescreen LCD Monito...

ASRock M3A770DE AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

EDIT:

Also, I didn't include a cpu cooler to assist in the overclock. Normally I wouldn't recommend it on a stock cooler but do small overclocking. Then until you get the hangs of things look into getting a proper cpu cooler.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a quick little build... and there is $40 off with rebates Also their is no Microsoft W7 Home Premium that is another $99


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

I love u guys so much I heard very nice things about this place and the people here.
I am going to use this website every DAY!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> I love u guys so much I heard very nice things about this place and the people here.
> I am going to use this website every DAY!



You surely are at the right place,welcome to TPU community 
What I would suggest in the first place is that you post your budget and then the guys can suggest the best possible options within it..you see you allready have some picked lists here,I only will suggest that dont pick a 3-core cpu,but a quad-core.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2010)

first off, let me say welcome, and that I used to love combat arms, but like all f2p's I have played, they patched the goodness right out f it.

on topic, the two builds posted above will be more than adequate for what you want to do.  my advice to you is to take your time with your first build. 

also, good luck.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

jrracinfan said:


> ok ....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101228/capture069.jpg
> 
> ...



you are a god! God i say


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok ....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101228/Capture069.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow 0_o THANKS now im off to read about overclocking


----------



## DaveK (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with the build, you've done yourself a huge favor by not getting a Dell, a custom PC is the only way to go if you have an interest in computers. Take your time and don't be afraid to ask for help, building a PC is actually easier than most people think


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like you got plenty of build ideas in your price range here.
Welcome to TPU!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2010)

EMCZNNT58 $20 off coupon and my recommendation is in PDF form attached to this post

LG DVD-RW
GB case
500GB HDD
Acer 20" LCD
Biostar 880G
Tt TR2 500w
4GB OCZ
XIG HDT 92mm cooler
COMBO
Asus 5770
AMD Athlon x4 620

total was $585.90 with $20 off thats $565.90 and there are $55 in mail in rebates so with monitor and a good cooler to help overclocking thats right at $500


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

That's one hell of a build you got there, C.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's one hell of a build you got there, C.



been shopping for a family member so i have been watching the deals consider it a leg up on the competition.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> EMCZNNT58 $20 off coupon and my recommendation is in PDF form attached to this post
> 
> LG DVD-RW
> GB case
> ...



Ok This is gonna sound weird... I dont think that I can handle all that power


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just lovee this place
Just a few hours ago i had no idea what i needed but now you guys gave me some options 
just one thing. Do any of you think i should learn about over clocking right now or after i purchase all the parts


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2010)

cdawall said:


> EMCZNNT58 $20 off coupon and my recommendation is in PDF form attached to this post
> total was $585.90 with $20 off thats $565.90 and there are $55 in mail in rebates so with monitor and a good cooler to help overclocking thats right at $500



Very nice.


Also, you can bone up on overclocking while you are waiting for parts to be shipped.  After you assemble your rig, you will have a much better understanding of what you will need to do.  It may be that you will have fun with your new system for a couple of weeks, learn its feel and quirks, and then start addressing OC issues.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> I just lovee this place
> Just a few hours ago i had no idea what i needed but now you guys gave me some options
> just one thing. Do any of you think i should learn about over clocking right now or after i purchase all the parts



After order the parts tell us when you do. link us back to this thread and we will run you through with your hardware so its easier for you to grasp


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 29, 2010)

For "us" "senior" rig-builders its a piece of cake to slam a few parts together. In your case i would really suggest to read up on some building advice before overclocking advice. 

Main things to keep in mind: 

Dont zap your parts, before essambling grab a nice piece of metal to get rid of any electricity in your body.
Get a good pair of screwdrivers, preferably with slight magnetic head to prevent screws damaging parts.
Do not start without a good cup of coffee or tired because an accident is just around the corner.
First mount the CPU cooler before placing the MB in your casing.
Do not tighten the screws too much on your HDD(s), but also make sure they dont go basejumping.
Make sure the case backplate for the MB is in there before you mount the mobo. (Backplates also tend to have metal strips which will get stuck in USB ports or the LAN port if you do not place the MB correctly.
Never hold the MB by the CPU cooler.
Check whether the screws to attach the MB in your casing can all be used. (Sometimes there is a height difference in the casing and you need to screw in a sort of mounting screw to overcome the difference.
*Anyone more ideas?*


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rule-R said:


> For "us" "senior" rig-builders its a piece of cake to slam a few parts together. In your case i would really suggest to read up on some building advice before overclocking advice.
> 
> Main things to keep in mind:
> 
> ...



I think we should all take time to modify this list in short concise bulleted format so he doesnt trip up.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I think we should all take time to modify this list in short concise bulleted format so he doesnt trip up.



Agreed. Might be an idea to start a new thread just to state these things?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rule-R said:


> Agreed. Might be an idea to start a new thread just to state these things?



I was thinking more along the lines that the list is quoted modified and highlighted changes are made so when he is ready he just needs to look at the last list. That way we dont put more threads on his watch list nor get the mods all ready for cleaning duty. If we do it this way all the original members involved in this are on the same page so we can help each other help him without confusion. This way instead of saying "no no do this first" etc the list can be modified until a "community" agreed on path is set. this will keep him from jumping up and down the page trying to sort replies.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines that the list is quoted modified and highlighted changes are made so when he is ready he just needs to look at the last list. That way we dont put more threads on his watch list nor get the mods all ready for cleaning duty. If we do it this way all the original members involved in this are on the same page so we can help each other help him without confusion. This way instead of saying "no no do this first" etc the list can be modified until a "community" agreed on path is set. this will keep him from jumping up and down the page trying to sort replies.



I was more thinking in the line of a TPU guide for all new members who are gonna build a rig themselves  *Edit:* Not on selecting parts but what to keep in mind when you have the parts and start building. 

But you have a very valid point there.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 29, 2010)

Umm if you wish to save a bit of$$, you can look for a secondhand 550be that unlocks to four cores. It would save you quite a bit then you can bump your gpu up to a GTX 460 768mb/1gb.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2010)

Read the arctic silver instructions on how to apply CPU thermal paste
http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Make sure to put the risers in the case first leaving no hole on the motherboard without a screw and riser to screw into.



This can be dangerous. If there is too many mounted in the case, there could be a short leading to motherboard failure.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> This can be dangerous. If there is too many mounted in the case, there could be a short leading to motherboard failure.



I know i had some paper rings that prevented the screws from touching the MB. Probably also easy to make yourself?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2010)

Simply just dont fill "all" the holes in the motherboard tray, just the ones assigned for that form factor of motherboard


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> This can be dangerous. If there is too many mounted in the case, there could be a short leading to motherboard failure.



what? im sorry but i dont buy this at all. if you have one for every hole as you should then the chances of shorting are decreased as the board does and will not flex in those areas which is the point of some risers to secure the motherboard. if anything i would NOT reccomend skipping. iv destroyed motherboards doing that not to mention it sas noware in any manual that you should use as afew aspossible. Instead it reccomends all are used.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

How you were wording it is by using a standoff/riser in EVERY possible motherboard mounting position hole. ATX and mATX. For mATX you could possibly get away with it, but for ATX you would have standoffs/risers touching the back of the board.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> How you were wording it is by using a standoff/riser in EVERY possible motherboard mounting position hole. ATX and mATX.



ohhhhhhhhh ok. That was my fault. For a sec I got real dissapointed in you. but now I see what you were saying. I thought you were like "lols just put risers in the 4 corners bro" but you were reading mine as "lol put risers on the tray like a light bright"


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Umm if you wish to save a bit of$$, you can look for a secondhand 550be that unlocks to four cores. It would save you quite a bit then you can bump your gpu up to a GTX 460 768mb/1gb.



there isn't much price difference between the x4 620 and a used 550BE nor is there a performance difference i would keep all of the parts together from the same place with full warranties if i was him. remember this is a first time build


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2010)

something that helped me on my first build was sitting down and reading all the manuals to my parts before I started. (this is a bit of a pain because sometimes the English is  pretty bad) even if I didn't learn too much, it gave me a lot of confidence when I was assembling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Some motherboard have holes that match the cases motherboard tray and i have seen some motherboard that had a hole or two covered up and if you mistakenly put a standoff were a hole is SUPPOSE to be but is not then it may short out so eyeball your motherboard and your cases motherboard tray to make sure you put the proper standoffs in the correct position were they are holes


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Umm if you wish to save a bit of$$, you can look for a secondhand 550be that unlocks to four cores. It would save you quite a bit then you can bump your gpu up to a GTX 460 768mb/1gb.



Even though i do not know exactly what unlocking extra cores does , I herd that the core that you unlock could be unstable


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> Even though i do not know exactly what unlocking extra cores does , I herd that the core that you unlock could be unstable



It gives you an extra core. Example: Tri-core unlocks to Quad core. You pay for a 3-core but gain a 4-core by 
unlocking the extra core. And yes, it could be unstable, but that is because the processor isn't designed for the extra core to be active.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> something that helped me on my first build was sitting down and reading all the manuals to my parts before I started. (this is a bit of a pain because sometimes the English is  pretty bad) even if I didn't learn too much, it gave me a lot of confidence when I was assembling.



this is probably the most honest thing i have ever seen posted in my years on TPU. this post tells me more about who you are then what you know..and you know what i like that. props to you.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

Solaris I just read your post on over volting adjusting fan speed and over clocking . That has really help me thanks


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> It gives you an extra core. Example: Tri-core unlocks to Quad core. You pay for a 3-core but gain a 4-core by
> unlocking the extra core. And yes, it could be unstable, but that is because the processor isn't designed for the extra core to be active.



So would you recommend i go that way and what amd preprocessors can i unlock?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> So would you recommend i go that way


I would recommend against going that route if you can afford going native quad (deneb or propus) or x6 (thuban) right out of the "box".


malcolm2608 said:


> and what amd preprocessors can i unlock?


Mainly the Sempron 1xx chips can unlock to dual core. And the Phenom II x2/x3 line can unlock up to 4 cores(Deneb), along with the Athlon II x3 can unlock up to 4 cores(Propus). 

There is SOME reports of the Athlon II X3 lineup were Deneb based which can be unlocked up to 4 cores and L3 cache can be unlocked.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would recommend against going that route if you can afford going native quad (deneb or propus) or x6 (thuban) right out of the "box".
> 
> Mainly the Sempron 1xx chips can unlock to dual core. And the Phenom II x2/x3 line can unlock up to 4 cores(Deneb), along with the Athlon II x3 can unlock up to 4 cores(Propus).
> 
> There is SOME reports of the Athlon II X3 lineup were Deneb based which can be unlocked up to 4 cores and L3 cache can be unlocked.



Thank you but one more thing .. How do I unlock the cores, After reading what you posted i Google it and came across a few videos on YouTube and some articles that said you can do this from the bios. Can you elaborate?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> Thank you but one more thing .. How do I unlock the cores, After reading what you posted i Google it and came across a few videos on YouTube and some articles that said you can do this from the bios. Can you elaborate?



This is on a Gigabyte award bios...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp74dBeVs58

very similar to most of what you would see.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Simply just dont fill "all" the holes in the motherboard tray, just the ones assigned for that form factor of motherboard



Thanks  short , sweet and to the point


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> So would you recommend i go that way and what amd preprocessors can i unlock?





JrRacinFan said:


> I would recommend against going that route if you can afford going native quad (deneb or propus) or x6 (thuban) right out of the "box".



I agree with this. Less hassle you have to deal with and more play time 
Getting your overclock right is tough enough. But overclocking on unlocked cores would be even more of a challenge.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 30, 2010)

Why would AMD put extra cores on a chip just to lock them out? Ive heard of unlocked multiplier but not cores. Sounds a little far fetched? Kinda liked saying HT is dual core which its not. But I could be mistaking.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

Jetster said:


> Why would AMD put extra cores on a chip just to lock them out? Ive heard of unlocked multiplier but not cores. Sounds a little far fetched? Kinda liked saying HT is dual core which its not. But I could be mistaking.



your mistaken

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2927


----------



## Jetster (Dec 30, 2010)

cdawall said:


> your mistaken
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2927



Ya I just checked. Good article at Toms explains it fairly well. What can I say Im not an AMD guy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jetster said:


> Ya I just checked. Good article at Toms explains it fairly well. What can I say Im not an AMD guy.



It's ok! You don't get any negative rep with me. Actually you get a positive for asking a question when you are unsure and in doubt.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

Jetster said:


> Ya I just checked. Good article at Toms explains it fairly well. What can I say Im not an AMD guy.



lol its cool intel does the same thing but a little more locked down


----------



## malcolm2608 (Dec 30, 2010)

cdawall said:


> your mistaken
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2927



Hmm after reading that im kinda confused. IS AMD selling defective cpus for a lower price?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> Hmm after reading that im kinda confused. IS AMD selling defective cpus for a lower price?



well thats the thing. most arent. though some x3 chips DO have a defective core. unlocking is kind of luck of the draw HOWEVER certain series are known to do better then others.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

malcolm2608 said:


> Hmm after reading that im kinda confused. IS AMD selling defective cpus for a lower price?



In effect yes the same as intel did. Conroe-l was deffective conroe chips resold as celerons. The e7x00 was deffective wolfendale (e8x00) chips. More recently g9xx0 chips are damaged i3 chips resold as pentiums.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

cdawall said:


> In effect yes the same as intel did. Conroe-l was deffective conroe chips resold as celerons. The e7x00 was deffective wolfendale (e8x00) chips. More recently g9xx0 chips are damaged i3 chips resold as pentiums.



But in the same effect, there were some of the Phenom II lineup purposely cut to meet market demand.


----------

